# Rocco's Poor Pathetic Attempt To Stay Motivated.



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Alright, new journal.....I'll pause for all the comments.







Alright, enough funny comments now...back to me  

I'm having trouble staying motivated with HIT so the new plan is 3 x a week and I'm going to try cardio at least 2-3 times also. I'm too tired after work so I'm going to try and get up at 4:30am and make it into the gym....I know, wish me good luck. 

School is kicking my butt, work is kicking my butt and I've become obsessed with Texas Holdem!!!! Here is the first workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Saturdays W/O*

*Bench, 90 sec RI-*
185 x 8, 6, 5, 4

*Hammer Smith Incline, 60 sec RI-*
130 x 12
140 x 10, 9

*Decline Bench, 60 sec RI-*
135 x 11, 10

*Skulls, 60 sec RI-*
65 x 11, 7, 6 (how sad)

*Pushdown-*
50 x 12, 10

*Hanging Knee ups-*
0 x 10, 8, 9

Workout time - 35min


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sunday*

Cardio on Elliptical for 30 min and then some ab work. Fun AND exciting!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and get up at 4:30am and make it into the gym.....



Looks like Arch, Gary and I have some company.    The hardest part is actually getting up and out of bed.  Once you're up and walking around, you'll be fine!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Rocco32
> I'm going to try and get up at 4:30am and make it into the gym...School is kicking my butt, work is kicking my butt..





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looks like Arch and I have some company.    The hardest part is actually getting up and out of bed.  Once you're up and walking around, you'll be fine!



I get up as early as 5 am , on the average 5:30 , but my gym is right outside ny door. Have for years . It will work for you if you give a real chance. I'm obsessed with my XBox baseball game but I still fit everything in . You can do it  

Oh and if need be I guess we could send one the closest IM members to "kick your butt"


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother Rocco, I agree, the am is when I have some of my best w/o's, plus there is like no-one there, the gym is MINE!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 10, 2006)

You and me have the same disease it seems like


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck Rock.  I'm glad to hear you're doing what it takes to get shit done.  That's key.  Although I have never got up at 5AM to workout, I now love working out to begin my day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Heya bud glad your keepin your shit in gear!!!

I work the night shift so I train around 9-10am these days and it starts my day and I love it.  But I miss the days I use to train at 5am....really gets ya goin all day plus there is NOBODY there so i am in and out!

No worries in a few weeks I'll be there with ya training at 5 again....shift changes and school schedual is screwy so I'll just get up and train with you guys!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

hey, a Rocco sighting!! 

I'll be following along as usual!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looks like Arch, Gary and I have some company.    The hardest part is actually getting up and out of bed.  Once you're up and walking around, you'll be fine!


But I don't want to give you guys company...I finally have a job where I get to sleep in to 6am!!! LOL. At least getting up at 4:30am is still later than when I used to have to get up  See ya'll in the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I get up as early as 5 am , on the average 5:30 , but my gym is right outside ny door. Have for years . It will work for you if you give a real chance. I'm obsessed with my XBox baseball game but I still fit everything in . You can do it
> 
> Oh and if need be I guess we could send one the closest IM members to "kick your butt"


I want an Xbox, but if I got one NOTHING in my life would get done LOL!!! I guess the closest IM member would be Cowpimp and I really don't think I want him kicking my butt. He'd put me on his back and Good Morning me to death!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother Rocco, I agree, the am is when I have some of my best w/o's, plus there is like no-one there, the gym is MINE!!!


It IS nice having the gym to myself, and no traffic on the road!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You and me have the same disease it seems like


Haha, Yep. I'm trying hard to change that again. I used to be so good and motivated....what happened? We need to keep on each other!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good luck Rock.  I'm glad to hear you're doing what it takes to get shit done.  That's key.  Although I have never got up at 5AM to workout, I now love working out to begin my day.


Thanks Cow. I used to ALWAYS work out in the am to start my day when I was at the ER and the other job. I've found I can't find the energy to do it at the end of my work day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud glad your keepin your shit in gear!!!
> 
> I work the night shift so I train around 9-10am these days and it starts my day and I love it.  But I miss the days I use to train at 5am....really gets ya goin all day plus there is NOBODY there so i am in and out!
> 
> No worries in a few weeks I'll be there with ya training at 5 again....shift changes and school schedual is screwy so I'll just get up and train with you guys!


Cool Dead, look forward to more company


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey, a Rocco sighting!!
> 
> I'll be following along as usual!


Thanks Billie  I'm going to try and stay sighted longer this time  I draw part of my inspiration from the people here so I should really take advantage of that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Tue*

*Reverse Grip Pulldown, 90 sec RI-*
150 x 8/7/6/5

*Bentover BB Row-*
135 x 10/8/8

*HS Pullover-*
120 x 11/10

*BB Curl-*
65 x 11/8/5

*Incline DB Curl-*
25 x 8
20 x 8

I feel so weak when working in higher rep ranges. I can do BB rows at 205 for 4-6 reps but struggle doing 135 for 10!!!!!! Same with Biceps and they cut out on me real quick too. Frustrating. But I'm not looking to break records or PB's right now, I just need to get the discipline back....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

150 for rev tri pressdowns


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, Yep. I'm trying hard to change that again. I used to be so good and motivated....what happened? We need to keep on each other!


 
Aight....yer on!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Looks like Arch, Gary and I have some company.    The hardest part is actually getting up and out of bed.  Once you're up and walking around, you'll be fine!



Hey don't forget about me   I'm a member of the get up at 430 am club too.  Granted I get up at that time for work and not the gym, but still my butt is up.  I could try and squeeze the gym in before work, but then I would be up at 4am and only have time for a quickie 30 minute or less workout.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Great to see you back and posting workouts.  You know I will be following along  The group here can be the best motivation.  I know I hate to disappoint this group.

As I posted above, workouts not really happening before work so I go after work and given the time I stroll into the gym, it usually empty, but then it usually 9pm or later when I stroll in. However, that is only 3 days a week.  The other 4 days a week, I go late morning...early afternoon and the gym is empty then too.  So I get the place to myself regardless


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I would be up at 4am and only have time for a quickie



Did someone call me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 150 for rev tri pressdowns


 
damn..that's what I was thinking too!! Rocco's arm's are going to be feeling it tomorrow!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

solid w/o BRother Rocco, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Keep up the good work Roc!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I feel so weak when working in higher rep ranges. I can do BB rows at 205 for 4-6 reps but struggle doing 135 for 10!!!!!! Same with Biceps and they cut out on me real quick too. Frustrating. But I'm not looking to break records or PB's right now, I just need to get the discipline back....



Yeah, admit it though, your form is probably a lot tighter and you use less body English when going lighter with the rows.  I've been going back to tightening up my form more on rows at the expense of bigger weights, although I can still row a decent amount.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

Check the ego at the door. . . . .


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 150 for rev tri pressdowns


Hey Gary!!  Where did you get rev tri pressdowns from LOL?!?



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Aight....yer on!


That means you need to start posting in your journal!!!! Maybe we should have our own little contest to push each other. 



			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Great to see you back and posting workouts. You know I will be following along  The group here can be the best motivation. I know I hate to disappoint this group.
> 
> As I posted above, workouts not really happening before work so I go after work and given the time I stroll into the gym, it usually empty, but then it usually 9pm or later when I stroll in. However, that is only 3 days a week. The other 4 days a week, I go late morning...early afternoon and the gym is empty then too. So I get the place to myself regardless


Thanks Dev. I can't tell you how  much your encouragement and PM's helped. It was really nice knowing someone was there who'd been through worse. Thanks again!     So your gym is ALWAYS empty eh?!? Where's the eyecandy then?



			
				Triple T said:
			
		

> Did someone call me?


You took my line damn you!!!! 



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> solid w/o BRother Rocco, keep at it my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy!!



			
				Fitgirl said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work Roc!


Thanks for dropping in! I don't know if it's "good" work but at least it's _some_ work LOL. 



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Yeah, admit it though, your form is probably a lot tighter and you use less body English when going lighter with the rows. I've been going back to tightening up my form more on rows at the expense of bigger weights, although I can still row a decent amount.


Most definately. But then I struggle with which is better. Perfect form and much lighter weights or a little body english and heavier weights? 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Check the ego at the door. . . . .


LOL, I don't have much of an ego anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wed*

Well I got up to go to the gym this morning but my arms are hurting a bit (DOMS) so I ended up playing poker instead  Is this obsession? LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!!  Where did you get rev tri pressdowns from LOL?!?



Damn new glasses . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Well I got up to go to the gym this morning but my arms are hurting a bit (DOMS) so I ended up playing poker instead  Is this obsession? LOL.



WoW !! I used to play it a LOT but never kept me from my wo !  Call 1-800-BETSOFF !!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2006)

> That means you need to start posting in your journal!!!! Maybe we should have our own little contest to push each other.



K sounds fine.  I will also start posting LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

ooh...a contest, what are the terms of the bet, and what are the odds??


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Dev. I can't tell you how  much your encouragement and PM's helped. It was really nice knowing someone was there who'd been through worse. Thanks again!     So your gym is ALWAYS empty eh?!? Where's the eyecandy then?



Ohh it not completely empty.  There are a few choice pieces of eye candy there  



> You took my line damn you!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ooh...a contest, what are the terms of the bet, and what are the prizes??


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2006)

too much spam, where is the workout


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 12, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> too much spam, where is the workout


 
Shut it... Like you are one to talk


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 17, 2006)

Aight Dave don't be a hypocrite here.  Lets get on it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay...I swear to God that if I see more posts in your Poker journal than this one, I am going to organize an intervention to come to your house and kick your ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shut it... Like you are one to talk


Haha!!! Tell'em Iain


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> too much spam, where is the workout


 

Hey Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay...I swear to God that if I see more posts in your Poker journal than this one, I am going to organize an intervention to come to your house and kick your ass!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, sounds kinky. I may have to take you up on that


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Workout A*



			
				IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Aight Dave don't be a hypocrite here.  Lets get on it.


Here we go!!!

*Front Squat, 60 sec RI-*
95 x 12, 10, 9

*DB Bench, 60 sec RI-*
50 x 15, 11, 8

*Nautilus Unilateral Leg Press (emphasis on hams and glutes) 60 sec RI-*
50 x 15
90 x 15
140 x 15

*BB Row-*
85 x 15, 14, 13

*Skulls-*
55 x 14, 11, 9

Workout Time- 30 min.

Wow, this really kinda made my stomach turn. I hate, I mean I HATE high reps and lower RI's. Weights are LOW but I'm doing a 4 second negative and trying to keep form very strict. It was a good first workout!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I'll add knee ups on one day and rope crunches on another.

Meal one- Protein and Carb shake

Meal two, post w/o- Same as above

Meal three- 20g protein shake

Meal 4- Tuna steak, 1/2 cup of oats with raspberries.

Meal 5- Chicken baked with Ritz crackers and walnuts on it.

Meal 6- Maybe cottage cheese or just bed.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Rocco, those are some solid numbers with a slow rep count, I like!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Here we go!!!
> 
> *Front Squat, 60 sec RI-*
> 95 x 12, 10, 9
> ...



Nice one Rocco ! 
Unilateral leg presses   I'm liking those .  4 sec neg


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

nice workout !! 

Meal 4 looks yummy, I've been craving berries...got 2 pks of strawberries in the fridge


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

Ugh, 4 second negatives on front squats.  Evil death destruction vomit etc.  Good to see you workout once in a while still.  Hehe.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see you workout once in a while still.  Hehe.



Probably when the online poker sites go down.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Probably when the online poker sites go down.


Hardy Har Har!!!!!  Your right!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Hey babe, thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2006)

Guess you all want an update eh?!? Alright, been very depressed and really lacking motivation lately. Had trouble sleeping last week starting Wed night. 

On Saturday I went and had the other side of my back filled in (tattoo) so I need to stay out of the gym for a few days while that heals and then in 2 weeks I'm back again to have the dragon and tiger redone and colored. 

I'm going to try and get up tomorrow morning and at least do a bit of cardio before work. We'll see...

You all need to stay on my ass though and motivate me!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 24, 2006)

Get to the Gym


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 24, 2006)

Even though I haven't posted I have been working out


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try and get up tomorrow morning and at least do a bit of cardio before work. We'll see...
> 
> You all need to stay on my ass though and motivate me!!!!!



 Get your ass  outta bed  and go do   some cardio  

I know what you need!  You need some Ms. New Booty!
_Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere
booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere
rockin' everywhere
rockin' everywhere

I found you, Ms. New Booty._

Sorry....I got carried away there for a minute.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Get your ass  outta bed  and go do  some cardio
> 
> I know what you need! You need some Ms. New Booty!
> _Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere_
> ...


 
get it ripe!
get it right!
get it tight!




get yo ass movin Rocco!! Don't make me and Tammy come over there!! (pardon the play on words )


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Even though I haven't posted I have been working out


Our competition isn't about working out...it's about who is keeping their journal updated and I'm winning 

Update your journal!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Get your ass  outta bed  and go do   some cardio
> 
> I know what you need!  You need some Ms. New Booty!
> _Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere
> ...


Thanks, I needed that babe!!! You can always get carried away with me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> get it ripe!
> get it right!
> get it tight!
> 
> ...


Pun on words... I wish!!!!! Thanks Billie


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Our competition isn't about working out...it's about who is keeping their journal updated and I'm winning
> 
> Update your journal!!!!!!


 
Ummm no


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Cardio*

Again, no sleep really last night. However at 4:30am I got out of bed and went to the gym!!!

Elliptical- 20 min (350 cals)
Bike- 15 min (100 cals)
Treadmill- 15 min (200 cals)

Tomorrow will be a workout. 

Meals

1- Protein Shake
2- 2 egg omelette w/ cheese and ham
3- Chicken
4- Tuna salad w/ walnuts and cheese
5- Maybe CC


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

awsome!!!  what is your weight/measurements currently??


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

No more being nice.  Get your fucking lazy ass to the gym you slacking bastard.  There I said it.

I love you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No more being nice.  Get your fucking lazy ass to the gym you slacking bastard.  There I said it.
> 
> I love you.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Damn I've missed a lot in here, but not a whole lot of work outs.   You need to get your ass to the gym or I will be joining Billie and Fitgirl in kicking your ass.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

well, doesn't that make it a foursome?? That ought to be motivating enough


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> awsome!!!  what is your weight/measurements currently??


I don't know right now. That usually demotivates me, I kinda go by how I look so...not so good LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No more being nice.  Get your fucking lazy ass to the gym you slacking bastard.  There I said it.
> 
> I love you.


Haha, That's why I love you Cowpimp!!!! I'm just not getting ANY FREAKING sleep!!! I feel like I'm going crazy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Damn I've missed a lot in here, but not a whole lot of work outs.   You need to get your ass to the gym or I will be joining Billie and Fitgirl in kicking your ass.


Well, what Billie said...that'd be a foursome of IM's hottest ladies. I think it steals my motivation away so you'll HAVE to come and "Kick my ass"!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Now, if you three really cared about me (Your not included in this Cowpimp) you should offer me rewards for going to the gym. Like a pic here and a pic there that would be motivating to me  Whaddya say!!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Now, if you three really cared about me (Your not included in this Cowpimp) you should offer me rewards for going to the gym. Like a pic here and a pic there that would be motivating to me  Whaddya say!!!



Well bikini season is just around the corner, so pics may be possible


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Now, if you three really cared about me (Your not included in this Cowpimp) you should offer me rewards for going to the gym. Like a pic here and a pic there that would be motivating to me  Whaddya say!!!




Well, I'm game for that, looks like Dev is game.

Did you go to the gym?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well bikini season is just around the corner, so pics may be possible


Well alright then!!! I'm going to the gym EVERYDAY!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm game for that, looks like Dev is game.
> 
> Did you go to the gym?


Well now I'm excited about the gym. Yes...I can feel the motivation ebbing and throbbing back into me...

No, I didn't go today because of sleep issues but tomorrow I'm there with or without sleep!!!!!!! 

I have a new plan as well, I'll post that in a second.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No, I didn't go today because of sleep issues but tomorrow I'm there with or without sleep!!!!!!!




Hmmm, well...no pics for you today!  

You MUST get sleep!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Well now I'm excited about the gym. Yes...I can feel the motivation ebbing and throbbing back into me...
> 
> No, I didn't go today because of sleep issues but tomorrow I'm there with or without sleep!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a new plan as well, I'll post that in a second.


 
And you are lacking motivation to go to the Gym. 

You should be there twice a day with these offers


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Until the Cruise*

Ok here we go. I've decided to go back to powerlifting and do some more competitions but maybe not Westside. But I won't start that until after the cruise...June 1. 

Until the cruise I'm going to do what Iain and I agreed to do together, hopefully that'll help prime me for the heavier weights with minimal injury.

I plan to go to the gym 6 mornings a week. 3 will be workouts, 3 will be low-med intensity cardio.

Diet will be very strict. Only-

Plain chicken
Tuna
Oats
Brown Rice
Fish oil
Cottage Cheese

Only condiment will be mustard. 

I need to recondition myself not to enjoy food but to use it for fuel. When I enjoy, I want to enjoy it more and more LOL!!!

So that's my plan up until the cruise (Then there will be a 24hr buffett so no....I'm not dieting on the cruise). 

What'chall think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> And you are lacking motivation to go to the Gym.
> 
> You should be there twice a day with these offers


Oh no!!! I definately will be there now!!! Unless the pics don't show up...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, well...no pics for you today!
> 
> You MUST get sleep!!!


Tomorrow though right?!?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Ok here we go. I've decided to go back to powerlifting and do some more competitions but maybe not Westside. But I won't start that until after the cruise...June 1.
> 
> Until the cruise I'm going to do what Iain and I agreed to do together, hopefully that'll help prime me for the heavier weights with minimal injury.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you can stick to that diet (is the cruise motivation enough?)  I eat clean but some non-contest prep foods are ok every now and then.

Hey how long did it take to notice the effects of MP?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow though right?!?




yes!  tomorrow....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I hope you can stick to that diet (is the cruise motivation enough?)  I eat clean but some non-contest prep foods are ok every now and then.
> 
> Hey how long did it take to notice the effects of MP?


Yeah, the cruise is the motivation and I figure a short enough time frame to shoot for. 

My problem is when I eat the non-contest foods, the little bit I eat is not good enough for me...it just whets my appetite and makes me realise everything I'm missing...you know?

It was about 2-3 weeks before the MP starting hitting me. But when it hit, it hit hard! How are you doing on it so far? Oh, and the cramps started about 1 week into it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2006)

doing good.  No real problems yet.   Back started acting up last week, just figured it was my bad back but haven't done anything to agrivate it.  Just a dull pain right now.

Other then that every thing is honky dorie


----------



## bludevil (Apr 27, 2006)

Regarding MP are you or did you take Potassium and Magnesium. Just wondering cause I'm thinking of gettig some but heard you need to supplement these in to keep cramps down.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Now, if you three really cared about me (Your not included in this Cowpimp) you should offer me rewards for going to the gym. Like a pic here and a pic there that would be motivating to me  Whaddya say!!!



Well, seeing as how you went to the gym the other day at 4:30AM and did cardio, I present to you this:







Look at the udders on that Bessie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm game too...should We say...if he gets in 3 weight workouts next week, AND visits all of our journals, we will post bikini pics next Friday or Saturday?  What do you say girls??


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm game too...should We say...if he gets in 3 weight workouts next week, AND visits all of our journals, we will post bikini pics next Friday or Saturday?  What do you say girls??



I'm in.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as how you went to the gym the other day at 4:30AM and did cardio, I present to you this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well it is a pic of a female with big tits.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm game too...should We say...if he gets in 3 weight workouts next week, AND visits all of our journals, we will post bikini pics next Friday or Saturday?  What do you say girls??




I'm in too!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm in, er uh............ I mean I'll be following along, LOL!!!
Whats up BRother Rocco, wishing you and yours nothing but the best!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm in, er uh............ I mean I'll be following along,


 
I nearly spit out my cottage cheese...now THAT'S funny shit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as how you went to the gym the other day at 4:30AM and did cardio, I present to you this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm.....Milk  Thanks Cow!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm in, er uh............ I mean I'll be following along, LOL!!!
> Whats up BRother Rocco, wishing you and yours nothing but the best!!!


Thanks Arch. You can send me pics too if you want


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Tammy, Dev, Billie*

Alright, it's on then. Now this needs to be 3 WEIGHT w/o's? Cardio days don't count? Now don't feel like you have to stick to just bikini pics now!!! Leather, Nurse uniform, Stiletto heels.....it's all good. And how about as my bodyfat lowers, so does the amount of clothes in the pics......

Seriously though you 3. I was kidding before (though now I'm holding you to this  ) but the fact you are willing to do this to help me out means a lot to me. As great as the pics are going to be, the big feeling of support behind those pics is the best part. Thank you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

You are so right Roc...
I can't wait to hear about that workout!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

'morning, roc.
hey...so...THAT's your motivation....workouts for bikinis...
um..ladies...I wasn't offered this...dang..guess I just don't rate... 


BTW...Roc...That's the only food u are gonna eat for some time??? You sir, and braver man than I.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner I was just reading your post and was just about to offer you the same!!

What'dya say???


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, roc.
> hey...so...THAT's your motivation....workouts for bikinis...
> um..ladies...I wasn't offered this...dang..guess I just don't rate...
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Mike, keep in mind they didn't get together and come up with this....I asked them. If it was their idea first I'm sure they'd have asked you first you hunky man!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad Mike, keep in mind they didn't get together and come up with this....I asked them. If it was their idea first I'm sure they'd have asked you first you *chunky* man!


hey....be nice....sticks-n-stones, mate. Sticks-n-stones...


Ok, u get points for being more creative than I....
 (I should have asked...)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey....be nice....sticks-n-stones, mate. Sticks-n-stones...


Sticks and stones may break my bones.....but whips and chains excite me!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

3 weight workouts, and cardio days do not count!

Mikey...check your journal hun...you man be getting pics too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

..and it's not even my birthday....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2006)

*I Worked Out!!*

Lisa went with me as well, what would have been a 30min w/o took 90 minutes  But she'll be better next time, it was all the showing and helping.

*Front Squat-*
95 x 13/12/12

*DB Bench-*
50 x 15/12/11

*Stiff Leg Dead-*
105 x 15/15/15

*BB Row-*
95 x 15/15/12

*Skull-*
55 x 15/12/10

Thought I was going to puke the entire time!!! God I hate high reps!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, way to go!!! I tried Front Squats myself for the first time ever, they really HIT the quads don't they!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey, good lookin' workout Rocco.  A nice well-rounded mix of compound movements.  Rock on.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 29, 2006)

Great job!! Achieved the  feeling even better.


----------



## Du (Apr 29, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Lisa went with me as well, what would have been a 30min w/o took 90 minutes  But she'll be better next time, it was all the showing and helping.
> 
> *Front Squat-*
> 95 x 13/12/12
> ...


 
Yea, women will do that to ya. 

High reps suck, props to you for sticking through it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah!!!  that's one....keep it up and by Friday.....yep you guessed it, pics!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

so...do Rocco and I get the same pics...or do we get different ones?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend, way to go!!! I tried Front Squats myself for the first time ever, they really HIT the quads don't they!!!


Oh, yes they do! How'd you like them?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, good lookin' workout Rocco.  A nice well-rounded mix of compound movements.  Rock on.


Thanks Cow. This is one of the w/o's either you or P-funk posted.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...do Rocco and I get the same pics...or do we get different ones?




hmmmm......good question.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great job!! Achieved the  feeling even better.


Thanks Dev. Though the barfing sensation is due to unconditioning rather than an intense w/o!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yea, women will do that to ya.
> 
> High reps suck, props to you for sticking through it.


Heya buddy. I miss you around here, what's up? Thanks, it's so hard for me to continue doing high reps. Maybe I'll learn to love it...about the time to change LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah!!!  that's one....keep it up and by Friday.....yep you guessed it, pics!


Well my third w/o is scheduled on Saturday! Can I still get the pics Friday?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

...I'll be leaving for Memphis later this week, so if you PROMISE to get a workout in Saturday I MAY post my pic on Thursday....


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, yes they do! How'd you like them?


I like 'em alot!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Well my third w/o is scheduled on Saturday! Can I still get the pics Friday?



Maybe


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Maybe


What do you mean "maybe"!!! For all the money I'm dropping on you, you could at least cut me some slack!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

He does have a point, Tam....

(hey roc...if you get some pics that were meant for your eyes only...hopefully the above endoresment will see that they get CC'd to my account..)


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> He does have a point, Tam....
> 
> (hey roc...if you get some pics that were meant for your eyes only...hopefully the above endoresment will see that they get CC'd to my account..)


Oh of course Mike!!! And of course I get reciprocity as well correct?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Weighed in this morning at 209.  I thought I was still around 230. How can I be 209 and still look like crap? Is my scale broken? I don't think so. Has my body gone completely catabolic and I'm just a lump of fat now? Could be. Am I still hyper depressed and I'm not viewing myself in reality? Doubt it. So now I'm upset about that!!! 

Starting tomorrow morning I'll start up P/RR/S for a few cycles before jumping into powerlifting again. I guess I'll do weights 4 x a week this way. I feel like I'm at the end of my rope now and I just want to let go.....  I know but somethings up with me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What do you mean "maybe"!!! For all the money I'm dropping on you, you could at least cut me some slack!




I hadn't seen S*&^ yet....as much money as I'm making you - I should at least get a pic or two!

(btw, you are definitely getting pics)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm at the end of my rope now and I just want to let go.....  I know but somethings up with me.



You know what Jodie says?

"When you're at the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hold on!"


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Weighed in this morning at 209.  I thought I was still around 230. How can I be 209 and still look like crap? Is my scale broken? I don't think so. Has my body gone completely catabolic and I'm just a lump of fat now? Could be. Am I still hyper depressed and I'm not viewing myself in reality? Doubt it. So now I'm upset about that!!!
> 
> Starting tomorrow morning I'll start up P/RR/S for a few cycles before jumping into powerlifting again. I guess I'll do weights 4 x a week this way. I feel like I'm at the end of my rope now and I just want to let go..... I know but somethings up with me.


 
Of course it is a mind game.  Remember you have been through alot with thyroid problems and injuries.  Don't get discouraged.  Use this as motivation.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I hadn't seen S*&^ yet....as much money as I'm making you - I should at least get a pic or two!
> 
> (btw, you are definitely getting pics)


  Now I'm excited about the pics!!! 

I'll do you a favor and NOT send you pics of me


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You know what Jodie says?
> 
> "When you're at the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hold on!"


I was thinking more of just making a loop and hanging myself!!! LOL.




_Disclaimer- the above statement was NOT a cry for help or a serious suicidal threat!!!! _


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Of course it is a mind game.  Remember you have been through alot with thyroid problems and injuries.  Don't get discouraged.  Use this as motivation.


Well right now I'm using it to get pissed. I understand it may be in my head, but that makes no sense when I LOOK at myself. How can my mind play with me that much? Are you noticing any body comp changes with the MP?


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

I think I look a little leaner LOL

Maybe I should bump up the dose LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I think I look a little leaner LOL
> 
> Maybe I should bump up the dose LOL


What dose are you at right now? I may try it again depending on your thoughts.


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2006)

8 a day
plus 6 fish oil
plus 2 sesamin


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, doesn't that make it a foursome??



Did someone call me?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh of course Mike!!! And of course I get reciprocity as well correct?


team effort, my friend!


----------



## bludevil (May 2, 2006)

hey rocco, know your pain. After breaking my hand twice in that last 4 months and not allowed to lift weights and letting diet go down the toilet my motivation/determination was probably as bleak as it's been since I started lifting. After going to back to gym after getting cast off, all weights were reduced by 50% or more which didn't help matters. It's been about 3 weeks now since I've been  back in the gym. I'm no where near where I was before breaking hand, but will say muscle memory is nice cause #'s are going up each week. I guess the only thing that got me motivated to even go back to gym was the summer is coming up and my entire family goes to the beach together (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc...) and I have alot of family members who always say positive comments about my body. Didn't want to let them down this year with gut hanging out so I guess I'm doing it more for them than me (not dissapointing them). I guess the point is, hang in their bud, it'll get better


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'll do you a favor and NOT send you pics of me


 
you could do me the favor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you could do me the favor!!!!!!!!!


I could do you the favor and not send you a pic? Alright....done


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> hey rocco, know your pain. After breaking my hand twice in that last 4 months and not allowed to lift weights and letting diet go down the toilet my motivation/determination was probably as bleak as it's been since I started lifting. After going to back to gym after getting cast off, all weights were reduced by 50% or more which didn't help matters. It's been about 3 weeks now since I've been  back in the gym. I'm no where near where I was before breaking hand, but will say muscle memory is nice cause #'s are going up each week. I guess the only thing that got me motivated to even go back to gym was the summer is coming up and my entire family goes to the beach together (aunts, uncles, cousins, etc...) and I have alot of family members who always say positive comments about my body. Didn't want to let them down this year with gut hanging out so I guess I'm doing it more for them than me (not dissapointing them). I guess the point is, hang in their bud, it'll get better


Thanks Blu, glad your back as well! I understand not wanting to let other people down when they expect you to look a certain way. That's how I feel at work and with the few or maybe one actual friend I see every now and than LOL. They have expectations of me and right now I kinda feel ashamed...you know?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

no no no...send the pic, hell, send 2 if you want


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

*I Hired GoPro*

I hired GoPro to do my training, diet and supplementation. I'm hoping taking all the guess work and self-doubting out of the equation will help me here. We start on June 1. If I can't make it out of bed for the gym, well I guess I'll be going at night. No more skipping the gym!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Ohhhh, so you're part of Team Go Pro huh???

Hmmm......











send the damn pic


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

he keeps talking, thinking that it will distract us and make us forget about the pics....grrrrr....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

If you 2 want pics, go to my gallery. Trust me, those aren't good but your definately not going to get anything better at this point!!! I've got a nice pic of my hand in there


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I hired GoPro to do my training, diet and supplementation. I'm hoping taking all the guess work and self-doubting out of the equation will help me here. We start on June 1. If I can't make it out of bed for the gym, well I guess I'll be going at night. No more skipping the gym!!


way to step up, sir....ya know I've found out...when I pay hard earned $$ to do something...I am usally pretty motivated to follow thru w/ it!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I've got a nice pic of my hand in there


 
Is her name Rosie Palms??


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

well..he IS married....

so...why do brides smile when they are walking down the isle?
..they know theyve given their last blow job..



What do you call a woman who is paralyzed from the waist down?
...married....

hmm..why am I single????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

thank yo, thank you..I'll be playing the lounge all week. Tip your bartenders and waitresses! Try the veal!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You know what Jodie says?
> 
> "When you're at the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hold on!"


And I'll be at the bottom pushing you back up my Friend, we are here for you BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I hired GoPro to do my training, diet and supplementation. I'm hoping taking all the guess work and self-doubting out of the equation will help me here. We start on June 1. If I can't make it out of bed for the gym, well I guess I'll be going at night. No more skipping the gym!!



Go Rocco !!  

Does Sapphire come with the program  ? If so sign me up  

Keep us posted, I have often thought of doing the same .


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

Alright ladies...tell you what. I'm finishing my tattoo this weekend so of course I plan on taking pictures. I'll take pics and post them this weekend. But you have to promise to at least pretend I'm not as hideous as I am


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> And I'll be at the bottom pushing you back up my Friend, we are here for you BRother Rocco!!!


Thanks Arch, I appreciate that. And I definately know your strong enough!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Go Rocco !!
> 
> Does Sapphire come with the program  ? If so sign me up
> 
> Keep us posted, I have often thought of doing the same .


Well that's double the cost but I'm seriously thinking about investing in that!!  

I'll definately keep you posted!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

*Power Chest*

Up at 4am with no sleep as usual lately but I went to the gym! I WANT MY PICS 

*Bench- 120 sec RI*
205 x 5/5/5 (last rep on each was a struggle)

*Incline DB Bench-*
70 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 4 (last rep barely)

*Dips-*
0 x 6
10 x 5

*Hanging Knee Raises-*
0 x 8/8/7

*Rope Crunch-*
100 x 7/7

Workout time- 34 minutes

Well, not close to where I used to be but more than I thought I'd be able to do so that's good. Now I'm tired and I have all day to go through LOL!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright ladies...tell you what. I'm finishing my tattoo this weekend so of course I plan on taking pictures. I'll take pics and post them this weekend. But you have to promise to at least pretend I'm not as hideous as I am




Please!!!!    How many times did I tell you I wanted to use you as a Slip & Slide??


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Please!!!!    How many times did I tell you I wanted to use you as a Slip & Slide??


Saying your going to do something and actually doing it are two completely different things Tammy. Given my low self esteem right now the only thing that will make me feel better is if you come out here and have your way.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

well...if it means boosting your self esteem...........


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Tam...you make house calls? Dang...all I got were inspriational CD's....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Nope, sorry -- I will make house calls if you're local, but other than that, you're going to have to wait until I come back to CO.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

Road trip!

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco, keep at it!!! Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Hey Rocco Sorry I've been MIA, but work and working out kinda eats up my sun, mon and tues.  I was hoping your depression would be improving as your thyroid rebounded, but then I remembered it took me a long time to get over the depression and if I let things get too me too much I slip back into depression. I found the key is to stop dwelling on it and the things that get me depressed even to the point I go into complete avoidance of some things.  Once I get back "up" then I can look at some of the isseues one at a time.  Also completely focussing on something such as cutting or getting my weights up helps really helps.  

As for pics...question is black or maroon bikini?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well...if it means boosting your self esteem...........


It would be a passion of humanity!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco, keep at it!!! Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel, things are going well as expected! Thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco Sorry I've been MIA, but work and working out kinda eats up my sun, mon and tues.  I was hoping your depression would be improving as your thyroid rebounded, but then I remembered it took me a long time to get over the depression and if I let things get too me too much I slip back into depression. I found the key is to stop dwelling on it and the things that get me depressed even to the point I go into complete avoidance of some things.  Once I get back "up" then I can look at some of the isseues one at a time.  Also completely focussing on something such as cutting or getting my weights up helps really helps.
> 
> As for pics...question is black or maroon bikini?


Thanks so much for this post Dev. I feel like somethings wrong with me as bad as I feel but everytime I try to change things....my attitude, habits, thoughts...whatever it helps for a few hours and then I feel lower than before. 

And I keep being afraid I'm going to annoy or lose the friends I have here because of my being down but your post makes me feel much better right now. I think part of it is feeling completely alone and isolated with this, people don't really understand what it is I'm feeling or the depth of it. So this helped, Thanks!! 

Oh, and definately black this week!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for this post Dev. I feel like somethings wrong with me as bad as I feel but everytime I try to change things....my attitude, habits, thoughts...whatever it helps for a few hours and then I feel lower than before.
> 
> And I keep being afraid I'm going to annoy or lose the friends I have here because of my being down but your post makes me feel much better right now. I think part of it is feeling completely alone and isolated with this, people don't really understand what it is I'm feeling or the depth of it. So this helped, Thanks!!
> 
> Oh, and definately black this week!!!



You are soo welcome.

I know it is so hard to describe depression.  I would say I felt like I was falling into a black hole and just when I thought I had hit bottem another hole would open up and I would fall further.  I also said I can completely understand why people with depression committ suicide.  It is definietly an easy way out of the black hole.  I got so bad my family would not leave me home alone for fear of what they would find if I was left alone for too long.  

You are not alone .  You have me and from my experience so far here, a lot of others here that will not leave you alone.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

you have done 2 workouts this week so far, right?  I have either a light blue bikini, or an orange/green tropical one, your choice!

Also, ladies...are we posting pics in the journals, or PMing them??


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you have done 2 workouts this week so far, right?  I have either a light blue bikini, or an orange/green tropical one, your choice!
> 
> Also, ladies...are we posting pics in the journals, or *PMing them*??


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

Hey Rocco, good job on getting some workouts in.  Good choice hiring Gopro too.  I know the man will get you results.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing B.  It was my thought that we put our own pics in our own journals.  This way, not only would the boys have something to look at, but we'll also have it there (easy reference point) to view later when we improve even more!

What do'ya think?


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing B.  It was my thought that we put our own pics in our own journals.  This way, not only would the boys have something to look at, but we'll also have it there (easy reference point) to view later when we improve even more!
> 
> What do'ya think?



I vote for in our journals, but I will also toss out how about posting them in our galleries so it is even easier to look back at the progress.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I think we need a Team Arch!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

so...do the good boys who are now working ot consisstantly get the 'special' pics sent to out PM's?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...do the good boys who are now working ot consisstantly get the 'special' pics sent to out PM's?


That's what I wanna know!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you have done 2 workouts this week so far, right?  I have either a light blue bikini, or an orange/green tropical one, your choice!
> 
> Also, ladies...are we posting pics in the journals, or PMing them??


Ohhhhhh....Orange/green!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, good job on getting some workouts in.  Good choice hiring Gopro too.  I know the man will get you results.


Thanks Cow, I'm excited about it. I think I just think too much and end up spinning my wheels. I need someone to tell me what to do!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I need someone to tell me what to do!


ok...Rocco...go to the bank. Wire transfer $$ to me.

there ya go.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok...Rocco...go to the bank. Wire transfer $$ to me.
> 
> there ya go.


Just go to pokerstars and log in. Apparently I'll give money out to anyone


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

I will post mine to my gallery, plus I'm gonna post pics in the boy's journals, just to whore them up a bit...


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will post mine to my gallery, plus I'm gonna post pics in the boy's journals, just to whore them up a bit...



Now that sounds like a very good idea  Looks like I will be taking pics tomorrow (actually if things work out someone will be taking the pics for me tomorrow instead of having to use the friggin timer on the camera).


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

That's what I'll be doing...using the timer!  And pics will probably be taken after spin class, so if I look a little "beat down"....don't mind those -- as a matter of fact, I'll just cut my head off of them before posting...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That's what I'll be doing...using the timer! And pics will probably be taken after spin class, so if I look a little "beat down"....don't mind those -- as a matter of fact, I'll just cut my head off of them before posting...


what? And keep me from that beautiful smile of yours! Not a chance!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I will post mine to my gallery, plus I'm gonna post pics in the boy's journals, just to whore them up a bit...


That would be _MAN_, thank you....if you really need to know: jackhammeringstudbeast.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That's what I'll be doing...using the timer!  And pics will probably be taken after spin class, so if I look a little "beat down"....don't mind those -- as a matter of fact, I'll just cut my head off of them before posting...


NO, we need faces too!!! Part of the package


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Hoping all is well BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

we'll be better...when our lovely IM ladies post our 'rewards'...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

I'll be posting tomorrow am


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

wh...wha.....tomorr....what?????
but..I've been good all week....


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Given the wine has kicked in I can't remember if you earned this or not but what the hell I'll post a "reward" or two....


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

hey...I earned mine...four workouts even...
that means I get full frontal...from tippy top of your cute head to tippy toes...


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

BTW...holy crap! Look at that fit, femininely muscular body! look at those guns!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wh...wha.....tomorr....what?????
> but..I've been good all week....




I sorry honey!  I didn't get to go back to da hacienda today at lunch.

I'll go you one even better and get you a shot of some really cool cars tomorrow too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Given the wine has kicked in I can't remember if you earned this or not but what the hell I'll post a "reward" or two....



I'm sorry.....but I'm not posting now after having to follow that!!!     WOW Dev!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.....but I'm not posting now after having to follow that!!!     WOW Dev!!!



Well thank you, but given the news I got today that may all change.  


Note: Im half drunk right now so bear with me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

What news honey?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.....but I'm not posting now after having to follow that!!!  WOW Dev!!!


I call bullstuff!
post, hottie! YOU PROMISED!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

I am going to post in the am!  PROMISE!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What news honey?



See my journal....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2006)

Well Rocco, I hope you are not as dissapointed as I am right now...I was lax on my diet this week, and the pictures definetly show the bloat..but I did have fun taking them, and I did promise...so here they are


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2006)

Wow, great pics. Both Dee and Bilie!!! If that's not inspiration to keep me going to the gym to w/o I don't know what is  Both very sexy and it looks like you really had fun with it Billie! Thanks you two  

I saw that they were posted last night but I hadn't had my third w/o yet so I didn't look!!! But the workout got in this morning so your all mine


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2006)

*Shoulder*

*Standing MP-*
95 x 6
115 x 6
120 x 4

*Upright Row-*
95 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 5

*Cheat Side Laterals-*
25 x 5/5 (I don't know why I'm so weak on this exercise!)

*CG Smith Bench-*
185 x 6/6/6

*Skull-*
85 x 6/5

*One Arm DB Ext-*
25 x 4

Workout Time- 36min

Now off to hopefully finish my back tattoo!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Rocco, keep at it now your on a roll!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, great pics. Both Dee and Bilie!!! If that's not inspiration to keep me going to the gym to w/o I don't know what is  Both very sexy and it looks like you really had fun with it Billie! Thanks you two
> 
> I saw that they were posted last night but I hadn't had my third w/o yet so I didn't look!!! But the workout got in this morning so your all mine



You earned them.  I have others posted in my gallery.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, great pics. Both Dee and Bilie!!! If that's not inspiration to keep me going to the gym to w/o I don't know what is  Both very sexy and it looks like you really had fun with it Billie! Thanks you two
> 
> I saw that they were posted last night but I hadn't had my third w/o yet so I didn't look!!! But the workout got in this morning so your all mine


the 'dun good'...didn't they...hmm...  
Idunno about yo, sir...but my body is sore...I have to do this all over again Monday????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Hey Roc baby!  Hope you're doing good.  Sorry for the delay!!!  We were super busy on the weekend -- the car show got rained out.

Anywho...please see my gallery for pics...for some reason, I can't post it here if I've already posted it somewhere else?????


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the 'dun good'...didn't they...hmm...
> Idunno about yo, sir...but my body is sore...I have to do this all over again Monday????


LOL!!! Yep, they did good. Still waiting for a Miss Tammy though.....

Another fun week! I'm sore too, mostly from finishing my tattoo though. Bench is going to hurt tomorrow though with the tat.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Did 45 minutes on the Treadmill this morning. I actually tore myself away from the online poker!!! Be proud of me


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey Roc baby!  Hope you're doing good.  Sorry for the delay!!!  We were super busy on the weekend -- the car show got rained out.
> 
> Anywho...please see my gallery for pics...for some reason, I can't post it here if I've already posted it somewhere else?????


Hey sexy!! I'll check'em out tonight. I try and not go to the photo gallery at work  Hope your having a good day baby


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

Damn, awesome support group you have in here!  Haha.  Good work ladies.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey sexy!! I'll check'em out tonight. I try and not go to the photo gallery at work  Hope your having a good day baby


I saw the one...she sure is...cheeky..


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I saw the one...she sure is...cheeky..


Well now your just torturing me. That's not nice!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

I could describe it to you....
two luscious cheeks...separated by a floral thong...makes ya kinda want to take up gardening...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I saw the one...she sure is...cheeky..




Hey....my butt ain't that big


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

How goes it BRother Rocco???


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey....my butt ain't that big


who said it was?  I said it was cheeky..which tanslates to awwww, how cute-n-small is that!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

I was  

It could use to be a lot smaller -- that's for sure


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

you should post more pics..all angles...you know...so can be critqued...


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

Looks like Rocco is back


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Tattoo pics are in my gallery.


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2006)

Very cool.... How long did it take?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Oh, I really like that!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Very cool.... How long did it take?


This session? About 2 hours. All in all....about 14 hours!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh, I really like that!!!!


I really like a 2 certain pics up in the gallery now!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2006)

*Chest/Abs RR*

*DB Bench-*
80 x 8/6
70 x 6

*HS Incline-*
140 x 11
150 x 8/5

*Cable Crossover-*
40 x 12
50 x 8

*Swiss Ball Crunch-*
5 x 15
0 x 13
0 x 9

*Leg Raise with Swiss Ball-*
0 x 10/10/9

All RI's 60 sec
Workout Time- 30 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

how're ya feeling this am, Rocco?


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

That tattoo is seriously badass man!  I like it a lot, and I'm not a big tattoo guy either.

Also, was that workout you just listed given to you by Gopro, or are you still winging it for now?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

great weight on those DB benches, hon!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Rocco, AWESOME Tattoo my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

You're doing great Rocco  
Nice tat too


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how're ya feeling this am, Rocco?


Sore!!! You?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That tattoo is seriously badass man!  I like it a lot, and I'm not a big tattoo guy either.
> 
> Also, was that workout you just listed given to you by Gopro, or are you still winging it for now?


Thanks alot Cow! I really appreciate you saying that. People take their tattoos very seriously LOL, nice to hear it's badass!

No, I don't start with Gopro until June (If I get the check out LOL). I'm just doing P/RR/S in the meantime right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great weight on those DB benches, hon!


Thanks babe. I'll be happy when my strength is back!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Rocco, AWESOME Tattoo my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You're doing great Rocco
> Nice tat too


Thank you Gary!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sore!!! You?


A little, but I think I am getting used to it now...


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Hey Rocco, besides sore how are you feeling?  Glad to see yet another workout from sunday.  Guess the girls and I are going to have to come up with even more pics if the workout continue


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, besides sore how are you feeling?  Glad to see yet another workout from sunday.  Guess the girls and I are going to have to come up with even more pics if the workout continue


Awwww, not too good. I've called off the last 2 days of work because I just can't stand it. Is it because of depression or my job? I don't know but I have to stop doing that! Yes....more pics definatley!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2006)

*Back/Bi's RR*

*CG Pulldown-*
140 x 10
150 x 8

*Nautilus Row-*
170 x 10/ 8

*DB Row-*
40 x 12/12

*HS Pullover-*
90 x 15
110 x 14

*DB Curl-*
30 x 8
35 x 8

*Cable Curl-*
70 x 10
80 x 9

*Concentration DB Curl on weird apparatus-* 
15 x 7 LOL

*Concentration DB Curl on Preacher-*
15 x 14

60 sec RI's

Workout Time- 33min


Biceps get weak fast!!! LOL. There were a few times I felt like crying to get the last few reps with the higher ones. I did rest/pause a few times also to get them.


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

Another good looking wo  

You're on a roll Rocco , don't let anything get in your way   If it does just rollover it !


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> it because of depression or my job? I don't know but I have to stop doing that!


do u like the job? have u done the 'task' of taking a sheet of paper and writing the pros and cons of your job to see if it the job or not? What do u do? What do you want to do? What can u do to get you there?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2006)

Dev...that may not be a bad idea...every time the guys get in their 3 workouts, we post a pic...that would be motivation for us too   One a side note though...I don't think it was fair that Tammy only posted her booty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

Hey, I posted back too <nekkid, boobie pokin' out back>  

I'm going to get another pic tonight anyway since those others were giving me probs, I just deleted them.  I thought they might have been corrupted or something....
I will have another pic uploaded later this evening.

I agree too though - the more the guys workout, that's one more pic.   

Sorry about the pics guys~~


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

so you know....I just finished...MY 3rd workout...


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend, keep at it, looks as if your rewards are keeping your Drive!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Biceps get weak fast!!! LOL. There were a few times I felt like crying to get the last few reps with the higher ones. I did rest/pause a few times also to get them.



Lactic Acid is killer in higher reps, especially when trying to come back. Know your pain man


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

I thought Rocco had a cool job in the government ????     The tat is looking good 

Hey Bludevil ...... how's it going ?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Lactic Acid is killer in higher reps, especially when trying to come back. Know your pain man


LOL, yeah. Not looking forward to Shock week at all!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I thought Rocco had a cool job in the government ????     The tat is looking good
> 
> Hey Bludevil ...... how's it going ?


I do, but I don't like it right now  Thanks Yellow!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

*Delts/Tri RR*

*One Arm DB Press-*
40 x 8
45 x 8

*Hammer Strength Rear Delt-*
50 x 10
60 x 10/8

*Nautilus Side Lateral-*
45 x 12
55 x 10

*Dips-*
0 x 8
7.5 x 7
10 x 7

*Pushdown-*
70 x 9
60 x 10

*Nautilus Tri Ext-*
40 x 12
50 x 12

Workout Time- 28 min

You know, I'm not doing anything for Traps or Forearms. Should I be with P/RR/S?


----------



## Du (May 13, 2006)

Weights are lookin good.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> every time the guys get in their 3 workouts, we post a pic...



Hey, I do 3 workouts in a _bad_ week.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, I do 3 workouts in a _bad_ week.


shoooosh!
That will be enough out of you, sir! (don't ruin our good fortune!)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> Weights are lookin good.


Thank buddy...your too kind! WAY too kind LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, I do 3 workouts in a _bad_ week.


Your ONE workout is longer than my 3 workouts LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Hey, I did my 3 w/o's last week.....where's my pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

*Chest/Abs SHOCK*

*Cable Xover SS w/ Incline DB-*
50/65 x 10/10
55/65 x 8/5

*Incline Flye SS w/ Dips-*
30/0 x 10/5
30/0 x 10/4

*Nautilus Machine Bench Dropset-*
125/95/80 x 10/7/6

*Cadex Crunch SS w/ Nautilus Knee Raise-*
20/90 x 12/12
25/90 x 12/8

Workout Time- 26 min

OH MY GOD I HATE SHOCK WEEK!!!!! But I'm doing it. Guess that puts me on Power Week on the cruise...hope they have free weights or else I'll probably just do a week of cardio and circuit training.

I feel like yacking so bad right now.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

'morning, Roc!
U could do what moomba did the other day...push ups, pull ups, crunches, sissy squats in a circuit till u drop...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning, Roc!
> U could do what moomba did the other day...push ups, pull ups, crunches, sissy squats in a circuit till u drop...



  Don't call my squats - "sissy squats"!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

...actually...don't think u even did any....I just threw them in there as a bonus...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Hiya Rocco....if you get 3 this week we will post...you gotta get 2 weeks in a row now!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hiya Rocco....if you get 3 this week we will post...you gotta get 2 weeks in a row now!


Last week was my second week in a row  This is my third, but I'll be on my cruise if you wait till the weekend 

That's it. I'm not working out anymore!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

I'm in my 3rd week in a row too....
I like this arrangement, Roc...we hit the gym....make improvements...the girls..well, they take pics of themselves..and..seeing as they wanna look good for the camera....work out hard too...
So..in essence...by us hitting the gym..we are helping them.
We are selfless...waht do we have to do for saint hood?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

so ladies...we...Roc, I, and the rest of the 'gang' are here for you.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

for your first week, you got pics...now you gotta go 2 weeks to get pics...we gotta make it rough for ya!  I'll post mine Thursday or Friday


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Cable Xover SS w/ Incline DB-*
> 50/65 x 10/10
> 55/65 x 8/5
> 
> ...



Nice one Rocco !

Short and to the point


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Cable Xover SS w/ Incline DB-*
> 50/65 x 10/10
> 55/65 x 8/5
> 
> ...


Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco, keep at it!!! What cruiseline are yu using? I use Carnival, and they have some db's but mostly machines that use hydraulics, can really do some negative work with them babies!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> for your first week, you got pics...now you gotta go 2 weeks to get pics...we gotta make it rough for ya! I'll post mine Thursday or Friday


I think I am gonna like this system...


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2006)

I would be too drunk to go to the Gym on the cruise


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I would be too drunk to go to the Gym on the cruise


exactly..that's why they are called VACATIONS....get away from your life for a week...you can always start up that next Monday...


----------



## CowPimp (May 15, 2006)

Uh oh, he's entered shock week.  Good luck, haha.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Uh oh, he's entered shock week. Good luck, haha.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Roc


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> for your first week, you got pics...now you gotta go 2 weeks to get pics...we gotta make it rough for ya!  I'll post mine Thursday or Friday



Sorry, but I'm going to have to delay pics for a bit.    However great work Rocco


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Morning Roc


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm going to have to delay pics for a bit.  However great work Rocco


hhhmmm...now she's teasing us....

okie dokie...it's officially been a 'bit'...nowpost!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Where are you going on the cruise?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2006)

Are you back yet????    I miss  you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

hmm...does this mean we whore up HIS journal?????


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

that would make us HO's...oh well, nevermind then


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

nuh-uh.....just makes up REALLY friendly...


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

Hope your Cruise is going Great my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

** knock, knock**

Hope you're having fun.....we're here just whoring up your journal as usual!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

I thought he said a few pages back that he didn't go on his Cruise until June??


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

he's just MIA then???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

OK, I just had to post....we can not let Roc's thread be demoted to the bottom...he'll never be able to catch up...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

and when he gets back, he'll have all of this interesting material to read


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

Yes....perhaps he'll have to take it into the bathroom with him....oh wait....I think I just grossed myself out!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

if there are pics...I may have to need to be excuse to the bathroom...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

Haha, thanks for the whoring my friends!!!! 

Triple T...we went for a cruise in the western Caribbean.

It was a very nice cruise though I think it'll be our last as well. And Jamaica scared the crap out of me LOL! We lasted about 10 minutes onshore. Food was great...and a lot...put on some nice fat! 

I'll post pics later on.

Oh, and I have a test with the Arlington Fire Department coming up I need to get back in shape for, that is priority right now!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2006)

Weight this AM- 216lbs
Waist measurement at bellybutton- 28 inches!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Time to lose. Off to the gym!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, thanks for the whoring my friends!!!!
> 
> Triple T...we went for a cruise in the western Caribbean.
> 
> ...


Hey Rocco!
Welcome back! Pics will be posted later? What scared u about Jamaica, mon? 'tis de island of love and happi-ness....


your waist is all of 28 inches? AND u weigh 216? ho-lee schnikes!!!!! U da man!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Hey Roc...welcome back darlin'.   I can't wait to see pics!  did you get my email before you left or when you got back?????


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco!
> Welcome back! Pics will be posted later? What scared u about Jamaica, mon? 'tis de island of love and happi-ness....
> 
> 
> your waist is all of 28 inches? AND u weigh 216? ho-lee schnikes!!!!! U da man!


Hey buddy! In Jamaica we kinda got seperated from everyone else and then surrounded by the locals...and not in a nice way. BTW, I'm  finished with this journal, check out Unleashing the Beast!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey Roc...welcome back darlin'.   I can't wait to see pics!  did you get my email before you left or when you got back?????


Heya babe, I'll try and have pics up in a few days. Nothing great though!!! Yes I got the email. Very nice....thank you. I think we'll have to have a "conversation"


----------

